# Dankung Wolf Vs Performance Sps.



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Up front- the SPS is the most solid, durable, comfy and durable cats I've seen, the ergonomics are great and I LOVE mine. I recently traded an extra luck dings for a dankung wolf. For the last few weeks I've been shooting the SPS, figuring the ins and outs of aiming it and finally settling in. This pointy, fierce looking chunk of metal feels so similar to the SPS, it makes me shiver. Same aim point with loops, same grip, just A LOT sharper around the edges. If you bought a wolf and took the dremel time smoothing the sharps, you'd have the geometric equivalent of an SPS. HOWEVER- with the involved time you'd save serious money just buying an SPS. But if you got leather hands or a dremel and time, the wolf is a serious diamond in the rough. I may clad mine in something pretty. 
Pros- creepily similar geometry and consequently, excellent accuracy and great value
Cons- shooting it is like playing tug of war with razor wire, and you can slice your tubes installing them if you're not ultra careful. You also look like a fool pulling it out of your pocket.

Winner is the SPS. Quality and attention to details wins if you can afford it. (I can't find a single flaw in mine) If you can't, the wolf is a good, intimidating holdover til you get an SPS.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It's basically impossible to remove a tube set without gashing it. Set it and forget it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have become a fan of both models, my SPS looks alot like yours. build and quality are really something, what surprises me is the quality of the dankungs, i have 4 in my collection currently, the larger frames like the wolf are really close in size and shape, just a little artwork along the way to make them look different, like you they are some of my best shooters, especially the black dragon........... what size tubing do you have on your wolf? looks like 2050?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

2050, which I also like. U got pics of your SPS?


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

never had any bother with mine with tubes but yours prob finished differnt
the wolf to me is a fine bit of kit it was me first in 40 years when i started again in jan this year
we all must be as differnt as the slingshots we shootlets hope you have many years of fun with ya SPS
which is a fine looking tool enjoy


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

norca said:


> never had any bother with mine with tubes but yours prob finished differnt
> the wolf to me is a fine bit of kit it was me first in 40 years when i started again in jan this year
> we all must be as differnt as the slingshots we shootlets hope you have many years of fun with ya SPS
> which is a fine looking tool enjoy


. 
Mine is open loop, and the edge of the cut is very sharp. I forgot to mention that I'm changing 2050. Wolfs a great shooter.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

i can see on ya pic didnt see before mine is only open on the big loop
and coverd with the rubbertube the four holes are not open on mine 
i can see were it would be sharp theres a sort of sight going on 
not sure id like it open but it has its uses if not sharp


----------



## Chrisos (Jun 17, 2012)

hey how would you set flat bands on the wolf?
over the top of through fork etc?
or would the edges just destroy bands... :/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ott, but I think it would slice up bands pretty good.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> Ott, but I think it would slice up bands pretty good.


Yeah it would!


----------



## Chrisos (Jun 17, 2012)

ok cheers, one more thing








been reading up about zinc catty imitations...
and Norca's wolf has a slightly different design
do you think that the reason these things are so sharp is that these are from a fake batch?


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

well dont know about fake alloy or zinc mines stainless steel i use tubes but have tried flats
on inner loop ott and they work fine not fixed but looped 2" and tyed off


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

no, dankung changed the loops to open, and they ship them randomly open loop or closed loops. i got mine directly from dankung.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> 2050, which I also like. U got pics of your SPS?


you asked for it, you got it! i am in complete agreement with everything you said about the SPS, i also had the wolf and it is alot like the Bithor in some of its attachment methods, once i put my 2050 on it i just let it be, the others i currently have are really excellent shooters, i really have a strong leaning towards the metal frames, the second from right is the black dragon, its really the best dankung i have, and the cheapest? but its dead on? the main difference between my SPS and the dankungs is the feel in the hand, they all have that rock solid feel, but the SPS is quite alot more comfortable, all my dankungs came flawless in manufacturing, very nice products, but the SPS thats a different story, because Jim makes such nice frames i toned down my original order to the linen micarta, it has been a work horse for me and i am not so afraid of scratching it! i really am fond of my SPS, and you are right the dankungs are nice to have, but not just until the SPS arrives, they are great to shoot, and since the ergos are so similar you dont need to readjust too much going from one to the other. SPS! SPS!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chrisos said:


> ok cheers, one more thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are 2 variations of the wolf the wolf, and the aiming wolf, thats the difference you see.


----------

